
NASA Quotes 'Star Trek' As Voyager 1 Enters the Interstellar Frontier - jonbaer
http://www.space.com/22782-star-trek-nasa-voyager-1-video.html?cmpid=514648
======
ColinWright
I _hate_ auto-starting videos. Hate, hate, hate.

People, don't do that. It's taken me nearly a minute to find the tab creating
noise in a quiet, open office.

